# portrait of a lionfish (pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

This portrait of a lionfish (_Pterois volitans_) is—somewhat surprisingly—the first photo of a fish that I have posted on my blog. This is another picture that I took over 20 years ago and had scanned and digitized (from a Fujichrome 50 slide). I chose to scan this slide both because of what was good about it, and what was bad. The composition is nice, and the contrast between the fish with its bold stripes and the black background is quite striking. However, the colour of the fish was overly muted and the resolution was not optimal as a result of shooting the animal through very thick glass in a public aquarium. The glass also wasn’t clean. I was curious to see what I could do to improve the picture digitally and in so doing, practice my Photoshop technique. This photo was the result.

The unedited scanned version of the picture and a step-by-step summary of what I did is on my blog.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


lionfish copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 hard pass sm for post by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

love it


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow nice!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent detail


----------

